# Shortest recessed light



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

What is the shortest recessed light available, depth wise?


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

There are shallow cans that fit in a 2x6 joist so 5.5 inches? 

Or mini recessed downlights. LV with an external transformer can be placed in 2x4 ceiling. But those are mr11 and more of an accent light.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Halo makes a compact IC rated 6 inch.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Less than 3".
http://www.ylighting.com/model1137.html


Well, you asked.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

But one minor drawback: 



> Recessed fixture for use in shelving, cabinets and displays. *(Not intended for use in walls or ceilings.)*


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Check Elco. They have l.V. mr-16 recess cans with brackets like halo to help mounting for rough in, or remodel type l.V. recess mr-16 cans. They look similar to halo cans only they are a lot shallower. They fit into 4-1/2 " deep openings, but If its a combustible above and you cannot get your 1/2" clearance, I would use some other type of light .


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I found one, Contrast Lighting IT4000CE, it is only 3 1/4 deep.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the link for the Elco. I was wrong, it is 3-1/2" deep. http://www.elcolighting.com/products/4-miniature-halogen-mr16-downlight--2

They ain't half bad, I've put in lots of them into condo jobs where the drop ceiling is very close to the concrete structural ceiling above the drop.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

the Contrast is limited to 20 watts, the Elco 35 watts

There is a WAC rough in that can do a 50 watt. (mr-16 version of the ylighting link)

http://www.waclighting.com/USA/products/?categoryid=124&productid=390


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Less than 3".
> http://www.ylighting.com/model1137.html
> 
> 
> Well, you asked.


Good one I saved that link:thumbsup:


----------

